# Probleme mit Voting-Skript



## Guest (3. Feb 2005)

```
<!--
function will() {
	if (event.srcElement.tagName=='A'||event.srcElement.tagName=='IMG') {
		window.focus();
		oUrl.style.display = "";
		yAd.style.display = "none";
	}
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>
<div id="yAd"> 
            <base onclick="JavaScript:will()" target="_blank">
            <font color="#FF0000" style="font-size: 11pt">[b]WELCOME TO HELLCREW-REMIX!!!!!!!
VOTE FRIST TO ENTER[/b]</font>

            

            <font color="#FF0000">VOTE 1: </font>BLACKDJ.DE<font color="red" style="font-size: 9pt; font-weight: 700">

            

            <iframe
                width="468" height="60" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" scrolling="no"
               src="http://www.blackdj.de/?BannerView=468x60-search.gif&CUID=57F9B301011312A9F861I"></iframe>
            

            

            </font><font color="#FF0000">VOTE 2: </font>DJ-HIPHOP TOP 100 SITES<font color="red" style="font-size: 9pt; font-weight: 700">

            

            [url="http://www.toplist24.de/ts/ts.cgi?klick=274&tl=Hockeyplayer"][img]http://mitglied.lycos.de/del09/TopDJ-HipHop100.gif[/img][/url]

            

            </font><font style="font-size: 9pt; ">

            <font color="#FF0000">VOTE 3: </font>arial

            </font><font color="red" style="font-size: 11pt; font-weight: 700">

            <script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript" src="http://union.3721.com/ass/txt_6.js?pid2=A_support_66113"></script>
            </font></div>
          <font color="red" style="font-size: 11pt; font-weight: 700"> ﹛<font color="red" style="font-size: 9pt; font-weight: 700"> 
          <div id="oUrl" style="DISPLAY: none">[b]ENTER[/b]<font color="#008000">  
            </font> 

            <script language="javascript">function JyDownH(htmlurl){var newwin=window.open(htmlurl,'','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no');
return false;}</script><a href="http://hellcrew-remix.com" onclick="return JyDownH(this.href);">
<img border=0 src=../images/d_download.gif width=14 height=14>ENTER</a>

 </div>
          </font></font>[/b]</font> 

          

          br>
          



          </tr>
    </table>
     </td>
  </tr>
</table>
  </center>
</div>
<script language=javascript src="/in_copy2.js"></script>
</body>
</html>
```


egen wie will das nicht!!das ist ein vote bitte helfen danke vor raus

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Titel präzisiert_


----------



## bambi (3. Feb 2005)

Hi,

1. kleiner Tip: das ist JavaScript.

2. Hab's gerade mal getestet. Was soll's denn machen und was macht's denn nicht? 

Mir ist jetzt nur aufgefallen, dass da ein ">" bei einem "
" fehlt. (Zeile 38 im Code).

Also ein wenig mehr Info waer' supi!!!  :wink:


----------



## bygones (3. Feb 2005)

wie richtig erwähnt: Java != JavaScript....

daher verschoben


----------

